# القصاص في المسيحية



## oda man (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هناك قصاص في المسيحية ؟
بمعني :
ما هي عقوبة القاتل بغير حق ؟
ماهي عقوبة منتهك الاعراض ( المغتصب ) ؟
ماهي عقوبة السارق ؟
وهكذا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طحبوش (30 ديسمبر 2009)

في العهد القديم كانو يقتلو او يرجمو 

اما في المسيحيه فلم يعد أحد من هؤلاء يقتل أو يرجم . ما عدا القاتل الذي ما يزال يطارده قول السيد المسيح " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52 )


بس كمان المسيحية تنظر لاحكام الدولة حيث     حق الدوله و هيئاتها الحاكمه ذات الولايه الشرعيه و ليس من شأن الأفراد مطلقا لضمان التحقق من موضوعيه القتل عمدا أو بغير عمد و صونا للأمن البشري من الفوضي . 
  المسيحيه تؤيد حمايه الحياه الأنسانيه من القتله و المجرمين , و السلاطين الكائنه هي مرتبه من الله و في ذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول " أفتريد ان لا تخاف السلطان فيكون لك مدح منه لأنه خادم للصلاح , و لكن ان فعلت الشر فخف لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثا اذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر " ( روميه 13 : 1 ــ 4 ) . 
  علي ذلك فعقوبه الأعدام لا تتناقض مع الآيه السيديه  " رد سيفك الي غمده , لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52 ) .


----------



## دانيال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال جميل و شكرأً لـ طحبوش ع الاجابة


----------



## انت الفادي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> هل هناك قصاص في المسيحية ؟
> بمعني :
> ما هي عقوبة القاتل بغير حق ؟
> ماهي عقوبة منتهك الاعراض ( المغتصب ) ؟
> ...


*1. لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية لقاتل عموما سواء بحق او بغير حق..بل يوجد منع من القتل بشكل عام حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس ( لا تقتل) و انتهي.. اي سواء بحق او بدون حق فالقتل ممنوع.
2. عقوبة منتهك الاعراض.. لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية.. بل يوجد منع من الكتاب المقدس فيقول: لا تزني
بمعني اي نوع من الزنا.. حتي لمجرد النظر الي امرأة و اشتهائها فهو ممنوع.
3. لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية للسارق.. بل يوجد منع من الكتاب المقدس حيث يقول: لا تسرق.

بعد ان اعطيتك الاجابة من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس دعني اشرح لك هذا الكلام كله:
لماذا لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية؟؟؟
السبب بسيط جدا..
نحن نعرف انه هناك الوصايا العشر و التي ذكرت لك بعض منها..
هذه الوصايا العشر اذا خرقت احدها ففي حق من يكون هذا الخرق؟؟؟ في حق الله.. لانه هو صاحب هذه الوصايا..
عظيم.
فهل نحن كبشر نقدر ان نحاسب الناس كما الله يحاسبهم؟؟؟
بالطبع لا.. اذن هو وحده له الحق في المحاسبة..
و هناك سبب اخر :
كما سبق الزكر بالوصايا العشر.. فكل الوصايا هي مرتبطة ببعضها .. بمعني خرق احدها هو خرق للكل.
بمعني من سرق كمن قتل.. و من كذب كمن زني.
اي ان الوصايا العشر تتساوي في شئ واحد هو انهم كلهم خطايا..
و نحن نعرف انه لا يوجد بشر لا يخطئ.. فمنهم من يكذب و منهم من يقتل و منهم من يشتهي المرأة و يزني و و و و ...
اذن كل البشر يقعون تحت الخطية..
فكيف يريد من يكذب ( كاسر لاحد الوصايا) ان يعاقب من يسرق (اخر ايضا كاسرا للوصايا)؟؟؟
بمعني اخر... كيف يريد اعمي ان يقود اعمي اخر و يعرفه الطريق؟؟؟
كلاهما سيقع في الحفرة..

ثم يأتي سبب اخر:
العدالة... من من البشر يقدر ان يكون عادلا كما الله هو عادل؟؟؟ لا يوجد.. فكيف يريد انسان ناقص العدالة ان يحكم انسان اخر ايضا ناقص العدالة؟؟؟

و اخيرا:
الله اعطي للبشر عقل يفكر منا ما نتج عنه ان الانسان قام بوضع قوانين وضعية هي تنظم حياة الانسان حسب حوجته..
و اذا كان هناك خطاء في هذه القوانين الوضعية فيعود الخطاء هنا الي نقص في البشر لانها موضوعة من بشر.

دعني اسئلك سؤال:
اذا وضع الله شريعة ( كما تحب انت) و حكم علي انسان برئ ( بسبب عدم كفاية الادلة في برائته)
فعلي من يقع اللوم في هذا الخطاء؟؟؟
فكر في الاجابة جيدا..

*


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف الردود الخارجة

تم تقديم الإجابة على السؤال

يُغلق بسبب التشتيت


----------

